# Netbook Android Kitkat 4.4.2 WM8880



## newnetbookuser

Hi, I have an unbranded 7 inch netbook android KitKat 4.4.2. CPU WM8880. I cannot get past the first screen. I have pressed the rest button on the underneath of the netbook but that only turns the netbook off. I have also tried a number of combinations of buttons whilst pressing the power on and off modes. The netbook does not have any volume buttons. Please can you let me know if this is something that you may be able to help with
Thanks


----------



## plodr

Since you don't know the brand, here is a 5 page thread detailing how to reset various tablets. You can skip over all that mention volume keys since you have none
http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/how-do-i-factory-reset-my-tablet.62022/


----------



## newnetbookuser

Thanks. Tried all of them and nothing works. Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------

